# What else is there to do around Orlando when you don't go to the parks?



## PamMo (Oct 26, 2020)

We had a wonderful getaway in Sedona last month, and had no problems socially distancing for a couple of weeks while we enjoyed long hikes in the forest/red rocks. 

It was so nice to get away, I'm looking at some weeks in Orlando resorts now, and am wondering what there is to do in and around there if you don't go to the parks? Are there any Tuggers who go to Orlando and do outdoor activities? I looked up places on Atlas Obscura ( https://www.atlasobscura.com/ ) and see there are several state parks with hiking/biking trails - I'd be up for kayaking near manatees! Does anyone have ideas on how to spend a couple of weeks based in Orlando outside of the parks?


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 26, 2020)

Is Cape Canaveral open? We spent a couple of Orlando timeshare days over at Cocoa Beach, and touring Cape Canaveral.  It was really cool.

Dave


----------



## PamMo (Oct 26, 2020)

You're so right, Dave, we loved Cape Canaveral on our last trip to Orlando! I'd love to see a launch there!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 26, 2020)

PamMo said:


> You're so right, Dave, we loved Cape Canaveral on our last trip to Orlando! I'd love to see a launch there!



We happened to be at the Cape Canaveral Visitors Center when they were showing the first of the newer Star Trek movies - the one with Chris Pine as young James Kirk. We stayed after hours to see the movie - on their Imax-sized screen.  It was fantastic! What a great venue to see a movie like that.

Dave


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 26, 2020)

Play Golf and nap.


----------



## mentalbreak (Oct 26, 2020)

Not open in COVID times, but volunteering at Give Kids the World Village, where they host Wish Kids and their families from around the world is THE BEST.


----------



## Janann (Oct 26, 2020)

I've been thinking about going on an airboat tour on our next trip:









						Airboat Tours - Orlando's Best Airboat Tours in Central Florida
					

The best Airboat tours in Orlando. Close to Disney and universal Studio. Native american village, Gator Pool, Gem Mine and the Best BBQ in Florida.




					bcairboats.com


----------



## moonstone (Oct 26, 2020)

Since we became empty nesters we have spent quite a few weeks there over the years without going to any theme parks.  A few years ago we drove down (US-27?) to Lake Wales to the BOK Tower gardens (https://boktowergardens.org/). Nice grounds to walk around or sit and enjoy the carillon being played (check the website for days/times). We also toured the Pinewood Mansion on the grounds. We even enjoyed looking around Lake Wales, it's cute little town. with a lovely walking trail around the lake.

We have also spent time in old (original) Kissimmee and St. Cloud. Driving into the center of Celebration (across from VV@Pkwy) to walk around the 'downtown' is always on our must do list. We have also spent time at Wekiwa Springs State Park bicycling or walking on the trails. They had canoes and kayaks available to rent last time we were there.  I'm not sure what is open during these times.

If we are not combining our central FL stay with a week at the beach then we drive over to Cocoa beach at least once. It is just over an hours drive to Lori Wilson Park from Kissimmee where there is lots of parking, change rooms and places to get food nearby. As mentioned above, the  Kennedy Space Center is a whole days (or more) outing or you could also drive around in the wildlife refuge north of The Space Center.


~Diane


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 26, 2020)

+1 for Wekiwa State Park as @moonstone suggested. We always go and spend an afternoon at least there. Some nice trails and canoeing (and if you are adventurous the water is fun to swim in).


----------



## Sea Six (Oct 27, 2020)

There must be 100 different brochures in the lobby of your resort to pick from.


----------



## Big Matt (Oct 27, 2020)

There is water everywhere around Orlando.  If you want explore nature, you can do that.  Water sports, you can do that.  Downtown Orlando is nice.  Lots of good restaurants, places to walk, small, lakes, etc.  Also pro sports when they open again.


----------



## PamMo (Oct 27, 2020)

Thanks for all the suggestions. We've only been to Orlando a couple of times for Disney and Universal, so haven't ever looked into other stuff to do. The Orlando area is so built up, I wasn't sure if it's practical to base there and spend most of our time exploring Florida's natural attractions? I'm sure there are better places to stay than Orlando, but it has so many nice resorts that are super cheap right now!


----------



## buzglyd (Oct 27, 2020)

Go to the gun place and shoot the machine gun. I haven't done it yet but it looks like a blast. (no pun intended).

Also, there is the Andretti karting experience. 

Yes, I'm an adrenaline junkie.


----------



## silentg (Oct 27, 2020)

It depends on what you like to do on vacation. We live in central Florida and still find new things and places.
We like to golf and walking trails, also bike riders ( not motorcycles). The beach is also something I love.
Have a great time!


----------



## moonstone (Oct 27, 2020)

PamMo said:


> I'm sure there are better places to stay than Orlando, but it has so many nice resorts that are super cheap right now!



In our 44 yrs of vacationing (camping & timesharing) in Florida we have only stayed in Orlando once and we hated it! We much prefer to stay in Kissimmee at resorts slightly off 192/Irlo Bronson Pkwy., where it is quiet but still easily accessible to the shops and restaurants along 192. Our first choice for Florida is on a coast (east or west) but there are always so many more and cheaper stays in Kissimmee available.

Many years ago our neighbours took their then little kids to Orlando for a week. They stayed in a hotel right in downtown Orlando and also hated it. When they came home they told us they were never going back to Florida and they had an awful week except for the 3 days at the theme parks! They never even went to a beach.  I asked how they could make that judgement on a short stay just in 1 large city. I told them that was like somebody from another country coming to Ontario and staying in a hotel in downtown Toronto in July and then saying they hated Ontario. Geesh! 


~Diane


----------



## silentg (Oct 27, 2020)

Florida isn’t for everybody. It took me a few years to really like living here.
Been here 33 years now and consider this home. But still have my Boston Accent.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 27, 2020)

moonstone said:


> In our 44 yrs of vacationing (camping & timesharing) in Florida we have only stayed in Orlando once and we hated it! We much prefer to stay in Kissimmee at resorts slightly off 192/Irlo Bronson Pkwy., where it is quiet but still easily accessible to the shops and restaurants along 192. Our first choice for Florida is on a coast (east or west) but there are always so many more and cheaper stays in Kissimmee available.
> 
> Many years ago our neighbours took their then little kids to Orlando for a week. They stayed in a hotel right in downtown Orlando and also hated it. When they came home they told us they were never going back to Florida and they had an awful week except for the 3 days at the theme parks! They never even went to a beach.  I asked how they could make that judgement on a short stay just in 1 large city. I told them that was like somebody from another country coming to Ontario and staying in a hotel in downtown Toronto in July and then saying they hated Ontario. Geesh!
> 
> ...


People who go to Orlando to go to the parks and stay in a hotel in Downtown Orlando apparently didn't do their research...


----------



## mentalbreak (Oct 27, 2020)

You mentioned kayaking.  Our college-aged nieces booked a “bioluminescent kayaking” trip over near Titusville/Cocoa and had a great time. They went in mid-March, and thought they definitely got their $s worth. I think it was about an hour drive back to the resort near WDW.


----------



## moonstone (Oct 27, 2020)

dioxide45 said:


> People who go to Orlando to go to the parks and stay in a hotel in Downtown Orlando apparently didn't do their research...


That's for sure! That is how they roll - still!  I even offered to get them an Extra Vacation week so they wouldn't need to spend the week with 4 of them in a hotel room! 

~Diane


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 28, 2020)

moonstone said:


> Since we became empty nesters we have spent quite a few weeks there over the years without going to any theme parks.  A few years ago we drove down (US-27?) to Lake Wales to the BOK Tower gardens (https://boktowergardens.org/). Nice grounds to walk around or sit and enjoy the carillon being played (check the website for days/times). We also toured the Pinewood Mansion on the grounds. We even enjoyed looking around Lake Wales, it's cute little town. with a lovely walking trail around the lake.
> 
> We have also spent time in old (original) Kissimmee and St. Cloud. Driving into the center of Celebration (across from VV@Pkwy) to walk around the 'downtown' is always on our must do list. We have also spent time at Wekiwa Springs State Park bicycling or walking on the trails. They had canoes and kayaks available to rent last time we were there.  I'm not sure what is open during these times.
> 
> ...



I was also going to suggest Bok Tower. My husband spent part of his childhood in Lake Wales, which isn't much of a town, but we've enjoyed a visit to the gardens. We also visit Celebration, especially at the holidays. We sometimes make a day trip to one of the Gulf beaches.

If strawberries are in season, we drive toward Plant City to buy some. I've never made it to the Strawberry Festival there, but hope to time it right someday.

If I didn't have any plans in Orlando, I'd choose a resort closer to one of the coasts. There has been some availability during the pandemic that you might not normally see. I prefer the Gulf side.

Sheila


----------



## PamMo (Oct 28, 2020)

sfwilshire said:


> If I didn't have any plans in Orlando, I'd choose a resort closer to one of the coasts. There has been some availability during the pandemic that you might not normally see. I prefer the Gulf side.
> 
> Sheila



I’d love to get an exchange back into Sanibel/Captiva, but it just isn’t happening.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Oct 28, 2020)

sfwilshire said:


> If strawberries are in season, we drive toward Plant City to buy some. I've never made it to the Strawberry Festival there, but hope to time it right someday.


Did somebody mention strawberries?









						Strawberry Shortcake
					

Our Strawberry Shortcake (available January 2nd – mid April) Every winter, people flock to Parkesdale Farm Market from across the United States, even as far as Europe and Asia, just for a bowl of our World Famous Strawberry Shortcake! Served fresh from the fields, sweet sliced berries sit atop a...




					parkesdale.com


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 29, 2020)

BingoBagnoBongo said:


> Did somebody mention strawberries?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We actually tried Parkesdale last year after (probably) reading about it here on TUG. I was a little underwhelmed by the shortcake, so would probably try something else the next time. They did have beautiful berries, so I bought a flat. Had the grand-daughters with us, so they ate most of them, but I managed to get a few in freezer bags to bring home.

They weren't the small sweet berries that I remember getting in the past from Plant City. This was in early January, so I might have missed the earlier varieties.

Sheila


----------



## IslandTime (Oct 29, 2020)

PamMo said:


> You're so right, Dave, we loved Cape Canaveral on our last trip to Orlando! I'd love to see a launch there!


We live in Cape Canaveral - on the beach, not at Kennedy Space Center.    We've seen many amazing launches right from the beach.


----------



## JRS (Nov 2, 2020)

Many yeas ago I stayed at Orange Lake, within that property lots to do.  Particularly enjoyed the golf and golf lessons.  I also went to a horse show / dinner that was pretty cool, how often do you do that ?  Universal Studios might be considered a theme park but good back then ….  local golf then gets a second nod.  Drive a nascar replica I believe is offered but I did that when returning to Michigan, as we have a nice 2.5 mile track and was limited to 168 mph, look up Rusty Wallace for all the tracks this is offered at ….


----------



## Luanne (Nov 2, 2020)

IslandTime said:


> We live in Cape Canaveral - on the beach, not at Kennedy Space Center.    We've seen many amazing launches right from the beach.


My bff lives on Merritt Island and watches the launches from her patio.  Her daughter works at Kennedy Space Center in Safety.


----------



## moonstone (Nov 2, 2020)

JRS said:


> I also went to a horse show / dinner that was pretty cool, how often do you do that ?



That was likely the Arabian Knights Dinner Show which closed at the end of Dec. 2013. It was located at the side rear of the Vacation Village at Parkway resort property.  The building was torn down and the resort built another building on that site.  We walked over to see a show there many years ago with our, then little, grandson when we were staying at VV@Pkwy and he loved it.
There is now a Medieval Times Dinner show on Vine St in Kissimmee which sounds very similar. 

~Diane


----------



## chapjim (Nov 9, 2020)

The Stetson House (Mansion) in Deland is worth an afternoon.


----------



## slabeaume (Dec 18, 2020)

If you're into birding and wildlife, Apopka wildlife drive is great and not far from Orlando.  A little farther away is Merritt Island.  I have a blog with stuff we did for a week without going to the parks back in 2017.  If you care to check it out, it's here:





						2017 Feb. 4-11 Orlando trip:
					

What do you do in Orlando if you don't go to the theme parks????   Feb. 4--- the drive down to Orlando from Atlanta, by way of Silver Sprin...




					travelingwithsue.blogspot.com


----------



## KProuty (Dec 19, 2020)

We went to Bok Gardens earlier this month based on the suggestion on this thread. It was wonderful! Relaxing! My husband has a scooter and we could both navigate just about everywhere. 

Some of the buildings are closed due to Covid, and we would like to go back to see them when they are open. 

The gift shop, cafe, and large visitor center with exhibits were open.

They have a children's garden with a fairy walk and other activities that was just darling.


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Dec 19, 2020)

There is also Lew Gardens near downtown Orlando. Lots of camellia Trees.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 19, 2020)

Bok Tower Gardens in Lake Wales. boktowergardens.org  Check out the bell tower concert schedule.

Harry Pl Leu Gardens in Orlando. www.leugardens,org

If you buy a membership I believe both have reciprocal privileges.

Blue Spring State Park in Orange City, FL. www.floridastateparks.org           When it's cold, in Florida, the manatees come into the spring to get warm.

Russell Stover Outlet   Check out the room to the left for the bloopers and marked down candy. While you're in the area take a drive through The Villages.
www.russellstover.com
950 Industrial Dr., Wildwood, FL 34785
(352) 748-6282

Take a look at the Cape Canaveral Launch schedule.

Visit Mt. Dora, Florida.


----------



## PamMo (Dec 24, 2020)

We had a nice week in a 3BR townhome at Marriott’s Lakeshore Reserve in early November. It was very easy to socially distance in those units. No elevator - just walk right in, large private patio, great view of the lake and golf course. It was a nice change of scenery for us.

Thanks to all the suggestions here, we spent a wonderful afternoon in Bok Gardens. It has an interesting history and such a beautiful site. We also enjoyed walking nature trails in several of the parks around Orlando. We were surprised to find four manatees in the main swimming hole at Wekiwa Springs!

As someone more used to hiking in hills and mountains out west, I’ll admit to feeling somewhat trepidatious about all those “Beware of alligators and snakes!” signs along Florida paths. We saw several smaller alligators and snakes, thankfully no big ones.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 24, 2020)

Crystal River, FL Clear Kayak Tours | Get Up and Go Kayaking
					

Your next adventure is around the corner! Join us on a 100% clear kayak tour through the active waterways of Crystal River. Book online now & see manatees!




					getupandgokayaking.com
				



We do this every few years.  I love it.  It's a drive from Orlando but worth it.  Very reasonable and lots of exercise.


----------



## Brett (Dec 25, 2020)

Gatorland !


----------



## mdurette (Dec 31, 2020)

By far the best "non theme park" Orlando thing we ever did was this:    https://www.exoticanimalexperience.net/

It was pricey - but if you like animal encounters, this was well worth it.


----------



## Sea Six (Dec 31, 2020)

If you can't find anything to do in the Orlando area, best you just stay home and play in your yard.


----------



## patwerner1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Jan M. said:


> Blue Spring State Park in Orange City, FL. www.floridastateparks.org When it's cold, in Florida, the manatees come into the spring to get warm.


I was hoping someone would mention Blue Spring park - it is great to see the namatees!


----------

